# network interface wlan0 does not exist [solved]

## samo

Hi,

I just compiled the ar9170usb driver with linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4. Additionally I downloaded the firmware from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170 to /lib/firmware.

After a reboot I loaded the driver with modprobe ar9170usb without success.

```
# dmesg

...

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

usbcore: registered new interface driver ar9170usb
```

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:e4:b3

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.20  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:508 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:551 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:433861 (423.6 KiB)  TX bytes:85234 (83.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Basisadresse:0xc000

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:ff:75

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.21  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:16745 (16.3 KiB)  TX bytes:16745 (16.3 KiB)
```

wlan0 is missing.

Could someone help me?Last edited by samo on Sun Aug 09, 2009 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Please run:

```

ifconfig -a

cat /etc/conf.d/net

ls -l /etc/init.d

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

lspci -k

```

and post the results

if not done:

```
emerge wpa_supplicant

emerge wireless-tools
```

----------

## samo

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="gentoo"             

modules=( "ifconfig" )

modules_wlan0=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.178.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.178.255" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.178.21 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.178.255" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.178.22 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.178.255" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                             

routes_eth0=(                                                                                                                

        "default via 192.168.178.1" # IPv4 default route                                                                     

        "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.178.1" # IPv4 subnet route                                                                   

)                                                                                                                            

fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=("208.67.222.222")

routes_eth1=(

        "default via 192.168.178.1" # IPv4 default route

        "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.178.1" # IPv4 subnet route

)                                                         

fallback_route_eth1=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )

dns_servers_eth1=("208.67.222.222")

routes_wlan0=(

        "default via 192.168.178.1" # IPv4 default route

        "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.178.1" # IPv4 subnet route

)                                                         

fallback_route_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )

dns_servers_wlan0=("208.67.222.222")
```

```
# ls -l /etc/init.d

insgesamt 364                    

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0  5. Jan 2006  *

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6868 26. Jul 12:35 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3782  8. Jul 21:58 apache2  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   437  8. Jan 2006  atftp    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1151 22. Sep 2005  aumix    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3661 11. Apr 17:48 bootmisc 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2525 26. Apr 2005  bootsplash

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1188 11. Apr 17:48 checkfs   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1492  8. Feb 2008  checkfs.bak

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3226 11. Apr 17:48 checkroot  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3183  8. Feb 2008  checkroot.bak

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3054 11. Apr 17:48 clock        

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1429 11. Apr 17:48 consolefont  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   540 20. Feb 20:28 consolekit   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1729 14. Mai 20:25 crypto-loop  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   286  4. Jul 08:29 cupsd        

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1152 10. Okt 2008  dbus         

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 11. Apr 17:48 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   620 27. Apr 2008  device-mapper                      

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   660 17. Jun 19:21 dmcrypt                            

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   547 27. Apr 2008  dmeventd                           

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   993  3. Jun 23:29 esound                             

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   490 17. Jun 2006  famd                               

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1263 26. Mai 13:11 fbcondecor                         

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 11. Apr 17:48 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   710 10. Aug 2005  gift                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   741 27. Jun 20:17 git-daemon                             

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   951 22. Jan 2009  gpm                                    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1118 22. Jun 21:32 hald                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5606 11. Apr 17:48 halt.sh                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3407 11. Jun 18:00 hdparm                                 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   433 11. Apr 17:48 hostname                               

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   464 14. Jul 21:32 hsqldb                                 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   443  8. Jan 2006  in.tftpd                               

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1874 11. Apr 17:48 keymaps                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   540  8. Apr 2006  lisa                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   620 11. Apr 17:48 local                                  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2088 11. Apr 17:48 localmount                             

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6462  8. Feb 2008  localmount.bak                         

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   687 10. Apr 17:26 mit-krb5kadmind                        

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   656 10. Apr 17:26 mit-krb5kdc                            

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2947 11. Apr 17:48 modules                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   577 25. Jul 01:42 mtd                                    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10661  5. Mär 2007  mysql                                  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6632  5. Mär 2007  mysqlmanager                           

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1128 25. Jul 01:37 mythbackend                            

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 11. Apr 17:48 net.eth0 -> net.lo                     

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6  3. Apr 2008  net.eth1 -> net.lo                     

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 11. Apr 17:48 net.lo                                 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3311 11. Apr 17:48 netmount                               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 23. Sep 2008  net.wlan0 -> net.lo                    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1566 27. Jun 09:33 nscd                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   833 22. Mai 17:42 ntp-client                             

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   827 22. Mai 17:42 ntpd                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   670 11. Apr 17:48 numlock                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1871  6. Feb 21:53 pciparm                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1132 20. Apr 2005  portmap                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   538 13. Jul 20:31 pwcheck                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   666  4. Jul 08:18 pydoc-2.5                              

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   817  4. Mai 2005  q3ded                                  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   304  8. Jan 2008  reboot.sh                              

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   564  8. Apr 2006  reslisa                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   276 11. Apr 17:48 rmnologin                              

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   558 11. Apr 15:38 rsyncd                                 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 11. Apr 17:48 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1133 29. Nov 2008  samba                                  

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   525 13. Jul 20:31 saslauthd                              

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1104 20. Apr 2005  serial                                 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   385  8. Jan 2008  shutdown.sh                            

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2309 24. Jan 2009  slpd                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2114 11. Apr 17:56 sshd                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   817 11. Jun 20:25 svnserve                               

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1894 26. Mai 13:14 syslog-ng                              

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5788 17. Jun 19:20 udev                                   

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2579 17. Jun 19:20 udev-dev-tarball                       

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2680 17. Jun 19:20 udev-mount                             

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   683 17. Jun 19:20 udev-postmount                         

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   942 11. Apr 17:48 urandom                                

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   530 14. Jul 19:46 vixie-cron                             

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5210 10. Apr 18:12 xdm                                    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7484 26. Feb 2005  xfs                                    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   868 21. Nov 2008  xinetd
```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf                       

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                                            

ctrl_interface_group=0                                                            

ap_scan=1                                                                         

fast_reauth=1                                                                     

network={

        ssid="Gentoo"

        scan_ssid=1  

        proto=RSN    

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP   

        group=CCMP      

        psk="password"

        priority=2       

}
```

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia                 

        Kernel modules: nvidia-agp                           

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

        Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

        Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

        Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: skge

        Kernel modules: skge

01:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: cx8800

        Kernel modules: cx8800

01:07.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: cx88_audio

        Kernel modules: cx88-alsa

01:07.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: cx88-mpeg driver manager

        Kernel modules: cx8802

01:07.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)

01:08.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]

03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
```

I forgot to mention, that I'm using a Fritz USB wlan usb stick N

```
# lsusb -D /proc/bus/usb/001/005

Device: ID 057c:8401 AVM GmbH                 

Device Descriptor:                            

  bLength                18                   

  bDescriptorType         1                   

  bcdUSB               2.00                   

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0        64                         

  idVendor           0x057c AVM GmbH                

  idProduct          0x8401                         

  bcdDevice            4.03                         

  iManufacturer          16 AVM Berlin              

  iProduct               32 FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N  

  iSerial                48 001C4AFA00D5            

  bNumConfigurations      1                         

  Configuration Descriptor:                         

    bLength                 9                       

    bDescriptorType         2                       

    wTotalLength           46                       

    bNumInterfaces          1                       

    bConfigurationValue     1                       

    iConfiguration          0                       

    bmAttributes         0x80                       

      (Bus Powered)                                 

    MaxPower              500mA                     

    Interface Descriptor:                           

      bLength                 9                     

      bDescriptorType         4                     

      bInterfaceNumber        0                     

      bAlternateSetting       0                     

      bNumEndpoints           4                     

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0                      

      bInterfaceProtocol      0                      

      iInterface              0                      

      Endpoint Descriptor:                           

        bLength                 7                    

        bDescriptorType         5                    

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT          

        bmAttributes            2                    

          Transfer Type            Bulk              

          Synch Type               None              

          Usage Type               Data              

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes      

        bInterval               0                    

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

```
# lsmod                                

Module                  Size  Used by                

ar9170usb              36856  0                      

mac80211              122048  1 ar9170usb            

cfg80211               52812  1 mac80211             

led_class               3428  1 ar9170usb            

af_packet              11296  0                      

snd_pcm_oss            21696  0                      

snd_mixer_oss          12288  1 snd_pcm_oss          

snd_seq_oss            22432  0                      

snd_seq_midi_event      5404  1 snd_seq_oss          

snd_seq                39284  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5540  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq           

cx88_dvb               13844  6                               

cx88_vp3054_i2c         2044  1 cx88_dvb                      

mt352                   5224  1 cx88_dvb                      

tuner_xc2028           18288  1 cx88_dvb                      

s5h1409                 7532  1 cx88_dvb                      

xc5000                  9484  1 cx88_dvb                      

dvb_pll                 7876  1 cx88_dvb                      

s5h1411                 8264  1 cx88_dvb                      

videobuf_dvb            5572  1 cx88_dvb                      

or51132                 6848  1 cx88_dvb                      

cx24116                13252  1 cx88_dvb                      

nxt200x                10848  1 cx88_dvb                      

isl6421                 1536  1 cx88_dvb                      

stb6000                 3036  1 cx88_dvb                      

tda9887                 8744  1 cx88_dvb                      

tuner_simple           11376  1 cx88_dvb                      

tuner_types            13600  1 tuner_simple                  

zl10353                 6292  1 cx88_dvb                      

cx24123                11708  1 cx88_dvb                      

lgdt330x                7152  1 cx88_dvb                      

stv0299                 8464  1 cx88_dvb                      

dvb_core               72756  5 cx88_dvb,videobuf_dvb,or51132,lgdt330x,stv0299

stv0288                 6588  1 cx88_dvb                                      

cx22702                 4828  1 cx88_dvb                                      

snd_intel8x0           26260  1

cx8800                 26192  0

cx8802                 12844  1 cx88_dvb

cx88_alsa               9044  1

gspca_zc3xx            44316  0

snd_ac97_codec         90292  1 snd_intel8x0

cx88xx                 64116  4 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa

ir_common              41248  1 cx88xx

ac97_bus                1308  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                56268  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,cx88_alsa,snd_ac97_codec

gspca_main             18444  1 gspca_zc3xx

i2c_algo_bit            4720  2 cx88_vp3054_i2c,cx88xx

v4l2_common            11940  2 cx8800,cx88xx

tveeprom               10452  1 cx88xx

videodev               31360  4 cx8800,cx88xx,gspca_main,v4l2_common

videobuf_dma_sg         9504  5 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

v4l1_compat            11292  1 videodev

btcx_risc               3732  4 cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

snd_timer              16356  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

skge                   33420  0

forcedeth              48268  0

nvidia_agp              5704  1

snd                    42532  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,cx88_alsa,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5228  1 snd

rtc                     6020  0

floppy                 45208  0

sr_mod                 11312  0

sg                     21920  0

videobuf_core          14036  5 videobuf_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

cdrom                  28356  1 sr_mod

agpgart                25848  1 nvidia_agp

i2c_nforce2             6036  0

snd_page_alloc          7220  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

i2c_core               17528  26 cx88_vp3054_i2c,mt352,tuner_xc2028,s5h1409,xc5000,dvb_pll,s5h1411,or51132,cx24116,nxt200x,isl6421,stb6000,tda9887,tuner_simple,zl10353,cx24123,lgdt330x,stv0299,stv0288,cx22702,cx8800,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,v4l2_common,tveeprom,i2c_nforce2

button                  4940  0

processor              23492  0

thermal                12528  0

unix                   21324  438
```

----------

## DONAHUE

thanks for adding the lsmod and lsusb. 

So modprobe did load the module.

I would make a minor change in /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> dns_domain_lo="gentoo"             
> 
> modules=( "ifconfig" )
> 
> modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> ...

 

Please run:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist scan
```

and post results

----------

## samo

I changed /etc/conf.d/net as described.

```
#ifconfig wlan0 up   

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
```

```
# ifconfig                                                 

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:e4:b3         

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.20  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                     

          RX packets:53577 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                 

          TX packets:50006 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0               

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000                            

          RX bytes:57151461 (54.5 MiB)  TX bytes:7215226 (6.8 MiB)               

          Interrupt:22                                                           

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:ff:75

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.21  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:17281 (16.8 KiB)  TX bytes:17281 (16.8 KiB)
```

```
iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

wlan0 should be present immediately after loading the module with modprobe ar9170usb independent from the settings in /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

My kernel config looks like this:

```
#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Wireless LAN

#

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_AR9170_USB=m

CONFIG_AR9170_LEDS=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_SLHC=m
```

----------

## DONAHUE

do you have:

 *Quote:*   

> # General setup
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

 

Maybe adding debug will help.

 *Quote:*   

>  CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUG=y
> 
> Say Y, if you need ath9k to display debug messages.
> 
> Pass the debug mask as a module parameter:
> ...

 

I am out of my depth. I see ar9170usb loading; but not working; but what you have done looks correct.

----------

## samo

Regarding this link http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170#ar9170 my stick is supported only with kernel 2.6.31. *Quote:*   

> ar9170 will be part of the 2.6.31 kernel release but new updates (such as AVM Fritz support, and support for the one stage open source firmware) will be available until 2.6.32.

 

But I will also try to activate the debug option.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

samo,

```
ifconfig 
```

shows only interfaces that have been brought up.  You need the -a option to see all your network interfaces.

Is wlan0 in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

until it is, its a kernel and kernel modules issue.

The config files are not used until the interface is present and you attempt to bring it up.

What does dmesg show when your remove and reload the module ?

----------

## DONAHUE

git-sources is at 2.6.31-rc4 or so

----------

## DONAHUE

Welcome Neddy. I leave you in good hands, samo.

----------

## samo

After connecting the stick and modprobe ar9170usb the output of dmesg looks like this:

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: deregistering interface driver ar9170usb

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 8:0:0:0: CD-ROM            FRITZ!   WLAN selfinstall 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sr2: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr2

sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

usbcore: registered new interface driver ar9170usb
```

I wonder if I have to modprobe ath9k additionally.

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:e4:b3

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.20  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:563 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:645 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:335463 (327.6 KiB)  TX bytes:99397 (97.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Basisadresse:0x4000

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:ff:75

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.21  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:16745 (16.3 KiB)  TX bytes:16745 (16.3 KiB)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

samo,

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

usbcore: registered new interface driver ar9170usb
```

 Nothing about loading firmware.

Hmm. please move the the firmware file out of /lib/firmware and redo the test.

If you don't get an error in dmesg about missing firmware, your kernel is missing the firmware loader option.

----------

## samo

I moved lib/firmware to lib/firmware_bak and rmmod ar9170usb.

With modprobe ar9170usb I didn't get an error in dmesg.

```
cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

usbcore: registered new interface driver ar9170usb
```

My kernel firmware options looks like this:

```
# grep -i firmware .config

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y
```

----------

## samo

```
# modinfo ar9170usb

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ar9170/ar9170usb.ko

firmware:       ar9170-2.fw

firmware:       ar9170-1.fw

description:    Atheros AR9170 802.11n USB wireless

license:        GPL

author:         Christian Lamparter <chunkeey@web.de>

author:         Johannes Berg <johannes@sipsolutions.net>

alias:          usb:v04BBp093Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2019p5304d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApF522d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CDEp0026d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CDEp0023d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0586p3417d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0ACEp1221d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0846p9001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0846p9010d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C10d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:vCACEp0300d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CF3p1001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CF3p9170d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

depends:        mac80211,led-class

vermagic:       2.6.30-gentoo-r4 preempt mod_unload K7

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)
```

```
# lsusb | grep AVM

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 057c:8401 AVM GmbH
```

My stick is not supported until now. Seems like I have to wait for the next kernel version.

----------

## samo

With kernel 2.6.31-rc5 wlan0 is created.

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            FRITZ!   WLAN selfinstall 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sr2: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr2

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-5: firmware: requesting ar9170.fw

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8114

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x37

ath: Country alpha2 being used: DE

ath: Regpair used: 0x37

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

Registered led device: ar9170-phy0::tx

Registered led device: ar9170-phy0::assoc

usb 1-5: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

usbcore: registered new interface driver ar9170usb

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated
```

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:e4:b3

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.20  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:303 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:359 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:185930 (181.5 KiB)  TX bytes:60121 (58.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Basisadresse:0x6000

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:ff:75

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.21  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:16641 (16.2 KiB)  TX bytes:16641 (16.2 KiB)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1c:4a:fa:00:d5

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.22  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:581 (581.0 B)  TX bytes:412 (412.0 B)

wmaster0  Protokoll:UNSPEC  Hardware Adresse 00-1C-4A-FA-00-D5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

----------

## DONAHUE

Well done!

----------

